# Finally put one down!



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Long post coming and I'll get a pic up when I get it on my puter. ????

So I finall convinced my partner that we need to try hunting at night during the full moon. For some reason he never wanted to, but we agreed to go out just before dark yesterday, then hunt into the night.

Well, the first stand was right at last light. He had missed one on this stand 2 years ago, and we always see sign there. As we got to the frozen creek to set up, I saw two fresh sets of tracks going away from where I was going to set up, along with some scat. Good signs!

I started out with an invitation howl for a minute or so, then stopped for a few mins. Then put the coyote pair call on the e caller, and started doing a rabbit distress call on my hand call. After about 2 minutes of this combo, I shut it down and we sat. After a minute or so, I caught some movement and after scanning with my scope, saw 4 legs through the decoy. I couldn't get a shot as the decoy was set at 75 yards and the coyote was at 175 yards, so the decoy obstructed just enough.

As I waited, it finally moved about 7 feet to the right, and I thought I'd have a shot. But it was getting dark and I couldn't see it well enough with the grass behind and to its side, so I held off as I didn't want to miss and really educate him. I tried to lip squeak it, but he just hung up and ended up walking back into the cover. Doh!!!! Oh well, good start.

The next stand, we had a group responding to our calls, but we couldn't get them to come in.

Next spot, 2 groups of dogs started going nuts right before we set up. One to the southwest of us and one to the east. As we started calling, one coyote to the east started howling and another due south came out a little into the field. My partner saw that one, but he only had his shotgun and the coyote was out 200 yards. We played cat and mouse with 3 different coyotes, but they ended up busting us and started barking. Doh! Again.

Went to out next spot and set up on the almost down wind side. Didn't put the decoy out as this field had some cut corn stalks in it and we didn't think it would do us any good. I put the e caller out and started out with a woodpecker distress call for 2 mins, then stopped. About a minute later, two deer walked into the field and stopped about 150 yards in front of us. Then as they settled down, they suddenly looked back and both of them took off into the woods.

As soon as the deer took off, I caught movement coming into the same area. Coyote!!! She was walking slowly so I lip squeaked to see if she would stop. She did. Now my hearts thumping and I zoom my scope in in her. She was quartering away and I fired. She started spinning in circles after the first hit, so I shot again and she went down yelping. I took one more shot to put her out of her misery and that did the trick.

After waiting to see if another dog may come in, we went down by her, and there she laid. Needless to say, I am pumped!!!! I have to say thanks to everyone on this board for all of the help. I've learned a ton here and stuck with it and had the best outing we've had in 2.5 years of hunting these critters.

Thanks for sticking with this long post. Picks to come.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good read, congrats on your success!!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome, good write up & excited to see the picture!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats. Great read.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Here she is. Kind of blurry. I blame Iphones.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on the successful outing.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Takes effort to get to the picture taking....congrats


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice write up and congrats on the hunt

you did way better than i did

30 degrees out today,loaded up the mag for the AR,picked out the hunting clothes i was to wear,drove out to where i was gonna hunt. only to find out i forgot to charge the batteries in my e caller and i didnt bring any hand calls with DOHHH!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Payin' those dues. Nice work.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote !!! and very nice write up on the hunt !

Tim, all I can say is I am hanging my head, no hand calls, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was a long time coming. I only hunt public land down by me, so it is definitely challenging. Can't wait to get out again.

Ed, the one I called in on the first stand came into one of your calls (again). They seem to like the open reed played in a distress manner in that stand. (We've called a few in in that stand with your calls, but it's thick so you only get limited opportunities to shoot).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear you are using and they are liking the call. I know about that thinks stuff, sometimes you can see them walking in it but just cant get a shot. Is it brush, grass or trees ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i thought they were in my hunting pack. but they werent

when i got home i grabbed them and put them in a baggy in my truck and that is where they are going to stay from now on. aint going to let that happen again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You could always do as Rich Cronk did, he took a keychain call and put it on a chain and wore it around his neck ! Said he always had a call even if he didnt have his keys, But he also told me he was always blowing it when in stores, lol But anyone that knew him, also knew he didnt need a call, he could use his own voice with good success !!


----------

